# Twelve Cent Closed End Pen



## W.Y. (Jul 26, 2010)

An ongoing discussion in another site about these 12 cent Bic kit pens  inspired me to try one  using others ideas as well as my own.

Here is my response after reading different suggestions on making them.

Well, y'all just knew I had to try it didn't you  
First job back in my shop after the cut hand so decided to try something simple like this . Did it a little different than other ways I have seen it done so far but it worked out OK. Only one drill  size  was used in the making of it . I have a bunch of other stuff to catch up on  for now but when I make the next ones  (and there will be more) I will make up a tutorial or video to show my little slant on making them .

I didn't go into any fancy shapes or burn rings or such  on this one because it was a nice piece of  figured walnut and I didn't want to distract from that. .

These are a nice  12 cent pen to give away in areas like mine where  pens  made  from expensive kits don't sell. 
It is a good incentive when people are looking at bowls or pepper mills or any of a number of other turnings to mention that I will give one of those no charge with  any purchase over $30.00..

Finish is  4 applications of BLO/CA applied  in 20 second intervals .

Total overall length is exactly five inches. 

Sorry for the poor picture. I only do point and click photography  in automatic mode with my camera.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice looking pen.  It would also be good for those who can't afford more expensive pens, but would like something different and handmade.


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats neat


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 26, 2010)

Great idea.  Pen looks very nice!


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 26, 2010)

Like the wood all the way down to the nib....sorry, you lost me there.

Closed end is truly wonderful, and the wood you used would have made for a nice twist slimline(or even better) real pen.




Scott (it's a $20 Bic....it isn't all about profit) B


----------



## darrin1200 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice pen William. I actually know some people that like writing with a simple bic.

I would like to give these a try. I am going to do a search of the forum, but I am interested in how did you drill it and mount yours on the lathe.


----------



## randyrls (Jul 26, 2010)

That is A GREAT IDEA!


----------



## johncrane (Jul 26, 2010)

Very nice William! great looking blank, this type of pen brings back good memories of my old dads first pens, he was making these before slimline kits where sold here,


----------



## SonOfMartin (Jul 26, 2010)

Can you reply via pm what board the discussion is on?


----------



## glwalker (Jul 26, 2010)

*Nice Job!!*

I really like the pen.  Personally I would  have saved that nice piece of Walnut for a more expensive pen.  I'm thinking of trying this to get rid of some of the blanks I have that in my mind don't match to a more expensive pen kit.  Then as you say, use them as give-aways or gifts.

Probably a dumb question but can this type of pen be made so that the Bic can be replaced, or are these a "throw-away" type pen, like a Bic?  

By the way, I've viewed your video on BLO/CA finishing several times and I've finished pens using your method.  It sure is fast and PERFECT every time.  I find there is no need to do anything (maybe wax) after the final coat.  

I will certainly be interested in your 12 cent Bic video.

Thanks for sharing with us..........


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 26, 2010)

Great looking pen and what a finish.


----------



## patsikes (Jul 26, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jul 26, 2010)

That's pretty neat.  I wonder if there is any way to make it so that the ink can be replaced.


----------



## wizard (Jul 26, 2010)

That is a fine looking pen...unique and beautiful all derived from it's simplicity!
Also, thank you so much for your YouTube  BLO/CA finish video. Watched it several times ( slow learner) and now use the technique and it works great.!!!!


----------



## Tanner (Jul 26, 2010)

I like that!  The closed end looks awesome on that pen.


----------



## W.Y. (Jul 26, 2010)

darrin1200 said:


> Nice pen William. I actually know some people that like writing with a simple bic.
> 
> I would like to give these a try. I am going to do a search of the forum, but I am interested in how did you drill it and mount yours on the lathe.



Although I have made about 300  (expensive) pens over the years  from various priced kits  and have reached a saturation point for sales , there is nothing that writes like a Bic . 
I lost a good  contract on a business  last year that wanted  to buy pens to give away to clients  but of all the expensive kits I have bought in any style , not one of them will write on a piece of paper sitting on a hard surface  like a glass counter top . Thermal paper is the worst for any refill to write on but Bic writes on it   with no problem at all . 
Guess that's why  some pen makers toss the refills that come with the kits and buy more expensive ones. I didn't want to go through that and absorb the extra cost when selling at the wholesale level. 

I still have about 100 pens in inventory but always have a Bic right here at my computer for jotting things down because I know it is going to  write every time.


----------



## W.Y. (Jul 26, 2010)

Craftdiggity said:


> That's pretty neat.  I wonder if there is any way to make it so that the ink can be replaced.



It is a Bic refil . 
Just pull the refill out of the wood pen and replace it with another 12 cent Bic refil if it ever runs dry. 

Comes out of the wood pen the same way it comes out of the plastic Bic housing.


----------



## W.Y. (Jul 26, 2010)

SonOfMartin said:


> Can you reply via pm what board the discussion is on?



PM sent.


----------



## RyanNJ (Jul 26, 2010)

Awesome idea what do I need to make one (tooling wise?)


----------



## titan2 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice BIC!!!  But, where's the cap?  LOL.....


Very good job!



Barney


----------



## bitshird (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice little pen William, You amaze me at times, I like it considering how much I deride the poor common plastic pen of my nightmares. I think it is great and like you said just buy another Bic and pull the ink supply out and put it in the wood sleeve,


----------



## boxerman (Jul 26, 2010)

That's very cool pen Bill.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jul 26, 2010)

I really like that...I can't find the tutorial on it...could you point me in the right direction to find it...or better yet, post it here so we can all check it out...Very nice job!


----------



## shadrach1944 (Oct 23, 2010)

*Really looks Great!*

I just tried one yesterday and didn't have a Bic handy, so I used a Paper Mate refill instead.
I made the pen somewhat oversize just to have a conversation piece and used Oak for the wood. I will try and create some more in a standard size now that I have completed a first one.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Oct 23, 2010)

I look foward to you tutorial, will put it to use...............


----------



## slink74659 (Oct 23, 2010)

I used the cheap bic pens a few times. If you don't want to drill for the full length of the refill just cut it to length. I also found out that a vent hole is needed sometimes. I have made a lot of pens out of tooth brushes for my wife. She's a dental sales rep.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 23, 2010)

slink74659 said:


> I used the cheap bic pens a few times. If you don't want to drill for the full length of the refill just cut it to length. I also found out that a vent hole is needed sometimes. I have made a lot of pens out of tooth brushes for my wife. She's a dental sales rep.


 

Very clever pen and nicely done. I have never seen this pen. Do you post your work here much???  Love to see what else you have done. Thanks for showing.


----------



## slink74659 (Oct 23, 2010)

I've made probably a few hundred of these pens as give away for my wife and a few other of her sales rep friends. I just do it for fun. Here is a picture of the last lot of them I did.


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 23, 2010)

SonOfMartin said:


> Can you reply via pm what board the discussion is on?


How about placing the link here? Thank you.:wink:
Charles


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 23, 2010)

It looks good Bill, it's just too bad about the Bic cartridge inside.  I would have preferred at least a disposable cross refill.  You could spin a little acrylic nib to mimic a bic and the pen still be under a dollar.


----------



## Rfturner (Oct 23, 2010)

that pen looks pretty good I have dealt with a similar issue on some of the kits that I bought do not write well. the click pens are the worst, I have found that the Pliot G2 pens work pretty well for thier click mechanism over the kits. some modification is needed to make it work with the kits.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 23, 2010)

slink74659 said:


> I've made probably a few hundred of these pens as give away for my wife and a few other of her sales rep friends. I just do it for fun. Here is a picture of the last lot of them I did.



Awesome idea with the tooth brushes. They look real nice.
Converted  Bic pens are by far my biggest sellers as far as pens go with the way the economy is and the Bic mentality of the majority of people in my area being on seniors pension. 
Slow sale today because of "payday"  . . lol  . . for seniors next week. 
That is when we all get our next months coffee money again :biggrin:


----------



## MrWright (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice pen.  I received an order (yet to be confirmed) of 100 pens for a reunion.  I plan on the "12 cent pen" as a give-away.  Saw the video but like your idea of only one bit.  What size? and is it also the mandrel?  Have a year to make them if I get the order.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 23, 2010)

MrWright said:


> Very nice pen.  I received an order (yet to be confirmed) of 100 pens for a reunion.  I plan on the "12 cent pen" as a give-away.  Saw the video but like your idea of only one bit.  What size? and is it also the mandrel?  Have a year to make them if I get the order.



100 of them ? 
That'll keep you out of mischeif for a while. :wink:

Drill bit size ? Can't remember . Haven't turned some   of those for a few weeks.
Will be running off another half dozen or so  after I move the couple I have left from the last batch.  Like anything else , a saturation point can be reached for any item in a particular area so I try to work around that by keep adding new items to my inventory.  I reached the saturation point long ago for my pens that use expensive kits. Still trying to get rid of almost 100 of those at close to cost of hardware. 

Pull the  refill out of the Bic pen and measure the part that pushes into the hole with calipers. Then drill a hole in scrap  wood with what you expect to be the right size  bit just to make sure before you go ahead and do a whole bunch .
Yes, the bit becomes the mandrel the way I do it but some have other ways  so whatever works best for you is the right way . 
I forget the way I read  that  some said they make them but  I do remember that it just seemed  to be too complicated and time consuming for me.


----------



## slink74659 (Oct 25, 2010)

I use a 5/32 drill in the tooth brushes. Sometimes they are a little loose but a drop of glue holds just fine.


----------



## Rick_G (Oct 25, 2010)

First pen I've seen out of you in months William and it's a 12 cent Bic.  Good idea for give aways or freebees when they buy something else.  I know what you mean about sales being flat, I almost hate to turn some of my nicer blanks into pens now because I know they are going to set forever.  Most of mine get given away now as well.  Doing a bunch like that will certainly keep the costs down for the one's I give away.  Now to hunt for a long drill bit.


----------



## olsonrdh2 (Oct 25, 2010)

*12 cent pen*

A fellow who goes by the name Capt. Eddie Did a 12 cent pen deal on u tube started with 1/8 bit for the ink tube and 5/32 for the tip turned a small bushing found it a couple of years ago good stuff


----------



## wb7whi (Oct 25, 2010)

I have made a number of these pens and they are great for using up those boring blanks that just sit around the shop taking up space. Also good for experimenting with stains and dyes.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 26, 2010)

Rick_G said:


> First pen I've seen out of you in months William and it's a 12 cent Bic.  Good idea for give aways or freebees when they buy something else.  I know what you mean about sales being flat, I almost hate to turn some of my nicer blanks into pens now because I know they are going to set forever.  Most of mine get given away now as well.  Doing a bunch like that will certainly keep the costs down for the one's I give away.  Now to hunt for a long drill bit.





First pen in months for the simple reason that most people at craft sales   realize that a pen is not worth the hardware that the suppliers want for the parts alone and it is no fun sitting with a hundred pens and trying to get the price of the hardware out of them and selling at cost with nothing for a persons time . 

I can get six to eight dollars  clear real quick for those wood pens with a Bic refill  and that is more than I can make on a kit pen whether it is a $2.00  slimline kit or a  $30.00 top end kit.

Even when  making the Bic pens I seldom just give them away at craft sales but do sometimes to  friends or relatives. . I think people  appreciate something more if they have to pay a little . I do however give an odd one away when somebody is  trying to make up their mind if they want to buy a $20.00 turned desk stand   for a pen and then I will offer the free pen to go with it. It sometimes clinches a sale which otherwise could have been lost.


----------

